# kernel panic with pan, firefox, opera running



## Bob54 (Apr 11, 2009)

My FreeBSD 7.0 installation will panic about once per hour, faster if Pan, opera, or firefox is running.  Page fault.  I have detailed debug information available.
Is this the correct forum to discuss???
Thanks (newbie)


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd say ye post more info....
logs: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
output of dmesg
uname -a


----------



## Bob54 (Apr 11, 2009)

I get this message when trying to post
Method Not Implemented

POST to /newreply.php not supported.
Apache/2.2.x (FreeBSD) Server at forums.freebsd.org Port 80

Do Ineed to gzip it?


----------



## Bob54 (Apr 12, 2009)

*troubleshooting info*

Thanks
Hope I didn't put too much in this.
I have to learn how to insert the scroll window.

From kdgb info it appears that I have a "a.out" file that may be corrupt - or is that an artifact of kgdb?

I may have a root kit or virus?

Thanks again


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 12, 2009)

Try booting FreeBSD with ACPI disabled

```
[color="DarkRed"]acpi_ec0: wait timed out (no response), forcing polled mode
acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT1.UPBS] (Node 0xc3f0b880), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT1.CHBP] (Node 0xc3f0b7e0), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.ISA_.EC0_.SMSL] (Node 0xc3f046e0), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0.ISA_.EC0_._Q09] (Node 0xc3f04640), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: evaluation of query method _Q09 failed: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
acpi_ec0: warning: EC done before starting event wait[/color]
```



```
atapci0: <AcerLabs M5229 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x2040-0x204f at device 16.0 on pci0
[color="DarkRed"]atapci0: using PIO transfers above 137GB as workaround for 48bit DMA access bug, expect reduced performance[/color]
```


```
[color="DarkRed"]pci0: <bridge> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)[/color]
```


```
acd0: CDRW <TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312/1905> at ata1-master PIO4
[color="DarkRed"]acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x01[/color]
```

seams also that some hardware is not supported and/or may have problems


----------



## Bob54 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks killasmerf86. Ill try and reprot results.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 12, 2009)

Check your memory, download a bootable&burn a ISO from http://memtest.org/ and let it run for a night.


----------



## Bob54 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi - I tried booting with acpi disabled and my system basically went nuts, could not get my wireless running.  Tried both ath0 with a dlink cardbus and rum0 with a belken usb device.  Interestingly, I got a million IRQ 10 interrupt storms with the belken. I had gone to the belkin device becaust the dlink ath0 device was triggering interrupt storms on IRQ 11 before my kernel started to panic.  Somehow it even affested my router, had to POR it to get the network back up. I can post the dmesg if you would like to see it.

I can restore my file systems any time but this is an interesting problem, I would like to find the root cause. Plus I am learning a lot about FreeBSD in the process.

I noticed that this problem can occure any time regardless of what is running but downloading headers in Pan will trigger it within 1 minute.  Also noticed that the instruction pointer is always at 0xC0D626B0 when it panics, every time, no exceptions.

I have run a memory test from a linux recovery ISO for about 6 hours with no failures.  I'll try your suggested ISO tonight carpetsmoker. That is the first thing I thought of also.  I did replace the memory with known good memory (512M vs 1G) I had floating around and tried the Pan test.  Got a panic right away, same symptoms.

If you have any other comments, suggestions, ideas, please post them, I really do appreciate your help.  In the meantime I wil try DDB kernel debugging to see if I can get even more confused.
Thanks


----------

